# Help - need advice, just dont know what to do



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Dear all

I have done 3 cycles of IVF, 2 of which ended in miscarriage. After the last one, we had some tests done on the embryo and it had a chromosome abnormality called Trisomy 13, which is very rare.  One of us, more likely me, could be the carrier.  We both have to have some further tests to establish which of us it might be.  If none of us have it, then its something that is occuring before fertilisation takes place.  If neither of us are a carrier, we could keep trying IVF but there is no guarantee that the same thing wouldn't happen again.  If I am the carrier then the only option we have for us, if we wish to continue, is donor eggs - overseas.  

Our consultant has given us the names of some overseas clinics as follows.  I would be grateful of any advice you could give us on any of them.  Also is it possible to get donor eggs in the UK?  If any of you have used these clinics could you give me a rough idea about overall cost.  

The consultant reckoned that using the Russian one would be our best option, due to our colouring, I’m Irish and have dark hair with very fair skin (typically Irish) and my husband has fair skin and when he had hair it was brown.  He also mentioned a ball park figure of £5000 to cover all costs. The clinics are:  

AVApeter.com  (Russia)
IVI - Spain
Ceram – Spain 
Haveababy.com  - New York

Sorry for all the rambling, hope someone can advise us. Any info would be appreciated. Or if there are any other clinics you could throw into the mix, that would be good. Also what does the process involve from my point of view as opposed to the IVf cycle.  This side of things is all so new. 

Many thanks 

Dee x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I think the cost is more than euro 5000.  

There is an active thread for Altra Vita in Moscow... not sure of the prices now... no wl...

AVA - st Petersburg is about 7000 from what I hear...

Some clinics in Spain - not sure of the names IVI Barcelona I think, charge around 9000

there are quite a few clinics in the Czech Rep where the cost is less.... 

sana REpromeda - 5000 - no wl#

Reprofit - 3900 euros - huge wl

Pronatal Prague - wl - 3800

Serum - Athens - Eeast European donors - 5000 euros


----------



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks very much for taking to time to give me that info.  Typical consultant, I should have known to stick a few more thousand on to his estimation. 

I will check out those other clinics.  Does anyone know if you can go for DE in the UK?

Many thanks 

Dee


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

CRM - not bad wl... 

Lister - about 2 yr wait


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello

From not coming from your neck of the woods I don't know of any near you.  The National Gameate Donation Trust might be able to help you with this.

I'm at CRM London.  They are currently quoting their waiting time as 6 months.  A DEIVF cycle costs £5800 and is another £900 if need ICSI then more if go to blast.

On the tube ride to get there I regularly see adverts for London Womens Clinic advertising open sessions for egg sharers.  Maybe if they are quite sucessful at recruiting that their list is short.

Yxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi Dee - so sorry for your losses, it's an awful heartbreaking experience  

Like Yxx we're with CRM in London too (we got to the top of the list less than 3 months after our initial consult - tho as we are in the process of using frozen embryos from our last donor egg cycle, had to turn down that donor. At least we know we are close to a donor if this frozen cycle fails).

Last DE cycle I had in the UK was with Care Northants - they used to have short lists but are now up to about 14 months I think. 

Plus sides to UK treatment are that it's local so hopefully less stressful and that if successful your child will have the right to trace the donor once they are 18 (this might be a plus or a negative, depending on your feelings - for us it was the main reason for staying here, but understandably we all feel differently about this one). 

Plus sides to treatment abroad, are that it's generally cheaper (tho less so with the pound in its current state) and most donors are not eggshare so you get all the eggs from each cycle (in the UK most donors are also doing ivf themselves and share their eggs to get reduced costs for their cycle - tho our last donor was altruistic amazingly).

There's probably lots more pluses and minuses for either way of doing it, just a few thoughts of mine...  

Hope that helps - really good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Sue x


----------



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Sue

Thank you for that info, it is very helpful. and to you all you have certainly given me food for thought and made my mind a little less jumbled than it was on yesterday morning. 

I am going to go and investigate the various options you have given me. 

Dee xx


----------

